# Gnuplot pour Mac OSX



## Mat_from_Asia (11 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un pourrait me guider pas à pas pour installer GNUPLOT 4.0 pour mac osx 10.3.4.
Je ne connais pas vraiment unix...
De plus, je suis vraiment perdu avec X11, interface aqua, Xterm...

Merci beaucoup !!!
Mat.


----------



## Thierry6 (11 Juillet 2004)

essaye Fink  

Je ne redécris pas comment installer Fink car il y a plein de messages là dessus dans cette section mais après, à partir de fink, tu pourras installer Gnuplot.


----------



## Mat_from_Asia (12 Juillet 2004)

Je cherche par la même occasion une version carbonisée de Gnuplot 4.0.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Thierry6 (12 Juillet 2004)

si tu vas sur le site, ça n'a pas l'air d'exister encore
http://www.gnuplot.info/
par contre, tu peux avoir 3.5 à travers classic
http://archives.math.utk.edu/software/multi-platform/gnuplot/mac/


----------

